# Microsoft: IE9 Won't Support Windows XP, Period



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2361485,00.asp

Test Drive IE9
http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/

.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Good riddance XP 

Not surprising really...


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

No, it's goodbye IE.:up:


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Wino said:


> No, it's goodbye IE.:up:


Depending on what IE9 brings to the table (that people actually care about), I think you're right.

I haven't confirmed this but it seems a LOT of XP users are upgrading to IE8, which is a GOOD thing. 

Peace...


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

tomdkat said:


> Depending on what IE9 brings to the table (that people actually care about), I think you're right.
> 
> I haven't confirmed this but it seems a LOT of XP users are upgrading to IE8, which is a GOOD thing.
> 
> Peace...


I upgraded all my units to IE8, but one has been nothing but problems and IE7 was uninstalled as recommended by MS tech, so I can't roll it back. Solved problem by using Firefox.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Firefox supports XP just fine.


----------

